# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Gül ile Erdoğan arasında Öankaya kavgası

## bozok

*GüL İLE ERDOğAN ARASINDA üANKAYA KAVGASI*



09.02.2010 

Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül bugün beklenmedik bir açıklama yaptı. Gül Hindistan yolculuğunda yeni anayasa konusunda fikirlerini soran gazetecilere _“Yeni bir Anayasa fırsatı kaçtı. Bu Meclis’e yakışırdı, ta başından bunu yapmak. Ama olmadı bu”_ dedi. Abdullah Gül bu sözleri ile seçim öncesinde parlamentonun yeni bir anayasa tartışmasına girmesine olumsuz baktığını göstermiş oldu. Yeni anayasanın hazırlanmasında belirleyici unsurlardan birinin cumhurbaşkanının onayı olduğu hatırlanırsa yeni anayasanın Gül tarafından engellendiği söylenebilir.

*Erdoğan Gül gibi düşünmüyor*
Ancak dikkat çekici bir başka nokta vardı. AKP istişare ve değerlendirme toplantısı akşam saatlerinde yapıldı. Toplantıda yaklaşan seçimler ve yeni anayasa konuşuldu. Son günlerde AKP’nin gündemine yeniden gelen anayasa tartışmasına Gül’ün neden duvar koyduğu toplantıda herkesin merak ettiği soruydu.

Toplantıya giren vekillerin neredeyse tamamı basına Abdullah Gül’e katılmadıklarını söylediler. Ankara’da sıcak saatler yaşanmasına neden olan anayasa ayrışmasının nedeni neydi?

*üankaya kavgası*
Kulislerde Erdoğan ile Gül arasında dün açıkça yaşanan bu ayrışmanın nedeni başkanlık sistemi ve cumhurbaşkanlığı idi. Yeni anayasanın getireceği yeniliklerden birinin başkanlık sistemi olacağı AKP’nin yetkili ağızları tarafından dile getiriliyordu. Buna göre başkanlık sistemi yeni anayasa ile beraber gelecek, Erdoğan’ın çıkamadığı tek koltuk olan Cumhurbaşkanlığı bu sayede yeni bir anlam kazanacaktı. Bu durum Abdullah Gül’ün önümüzdeki dönem üankaya’dan inmesi anlamına gelecekti. Gül, kendi pozisyonunu sona erdiren bu girişimi ilginç bir zamanlama ile engellemiş oldu.

Kısacası Gül ile Erdoğan arasında uzun süredir yaşandı yaşanacak denilen üankaya krizi yeni anayasa tartışmasında kendisini gösterdi. Abdullah Gül, makamını kolay kolay terk etmeyeceğini bu yolla duyurmuş oldu.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*üEKİşMENİN KüKENİNDE NE YATIYOR



12.02.2010 
* 
*Cumhurbaşkanı Gül*’ün mevcut meclisin anayasa yapma fırsatını kaçırdığını açıklamasıyla birlikte *Erdoğan – Gül çekişmesi* bir kez daha su yüzüne çıkarken, çekişmenin ana nedeninin Cumhurbaşkanlığı hesapları olduğuna dair Odatv haberini birlikte okuduk.

*Başbakan Erdoğan*’ın anayasa değişikliği için referandumu mümkün kılan *330* sayısını bulmak için muhalefetle görüşme arzusunu dile getirmesi kafaları karıştırdı zira AKP’nin meclisteki sandalye sayısı *336*.

Ancak Erdoğan, AKP meclis grubuna güvenmiyor ve* fire verebileceklerini* hesap ediyor. Grubuna güvenmemekte de haklı çünkü azımsanmayacak sayıda milletvekili Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’e yakın. *Gül’ün durumunu sarsacak bir anayasa düzenlemesine* bu grubun geçit vermeyeceği aşikar. O nedenle, Erdoğan *BDP* ve *DSP* gibi muhalefet partilerinden destek istemeyi planlıyor. Aksi halde Cumhurbaşkanı -belki de bu ülkenin ilk başkanı- olma şansını bulamayabilir.

Bu analizin konusu ise Erdoğan – Gül çekişmesinin kökenlerine inmektir. Derdimi anlatmak için biraz zamanı geriye saralım.

*Tarih: 14 Mayıs 2000. Yer: Ankara ASKİ spor salonu.*

*Fazilet Partisi* Genel Başkanlığı için yenilikçi kanattan Abdullah Gül ve gelenekçi kanattan *Recai Kutan* adaydır. Milli görüş çizgisindeki bir partide genel başkanlık için ilk kez “ciddi” iki aday yarışmaktadır. İki genel başkan adayının ortak noktası iki yasaklı siyasetçi tarafından desteklenmeleridir. *Recep Tayyip Erdoğan*, Gül’e; *Necmettin Erbakan* ise Kutan’a destek vermektedir. Diğer bir deyişle asıllar gölgelerini çarpıştırmaktadır. ASKİ spor salonunda yapılan genel başkanlık seçimini gelenekçilerin kazanmasına rağmen. parti-içi görüş ayrılıkları sürmektedir. Kısacası Fazilet Partisinde sular durulmamaktadır.

Oysa, yenilikçiler *28 şubat* süreciyle ilgili olarak özeleştirilerini yapmışlar, hatalarını da kabul etmişler, iktidar olmak için Türkiye’nin merkeziyle barışmanın, başta ABD olmak üzere Batı’nın desteğini sağlayacak program ve söylemlerin ve dahası iktidara ulaşmak için yerel unsurlarla işbirliğinin önemi kavramışlardır.

Bu yerel unsurlar arasında işbirliği kurulması gereken Gülen cemaatidir çünkü cemaat *ABD* diyarlarında yetişmiş ve oradaki lobilerle arası çok iyi olan kadrolara sahiptir. Ayrıca, ülke çapındaki örgütlenmesi ve propaganda gücü kuvvetlidir. Oysa *Gülen cemaati* ile *Milli Görüşçülerin* yıldızı hiçbir zaman barışmadığı bilinen bir gerçek. Hatta 28 şubat sürecinde Milli görüşçüler mağdur olurken, Gülen cemaatinin sürece örtülü destek bile verdi. Ama iktidar hırsı düşmanlıkları bile bitirmiyor mu?

*Esas sorulması gereken soru* Milli Görüş ve Gülen grubu arasındaki soğuk ilişkilere rağmen, *Cemaat – AKP iktidar koalisyonu nasıl ve kimler tarafından kuruldu*ğudur? Bu koalisyonun *AKP ayağının mimarı Abdullah Gül’*dür. Nasıl kuruduğu ise kazan-kazan politikasıyla açıklanabilir. Yapılan tek parti iktidarı pazarlığına göre, *siyasi kadrolar milli görüş geleneğinden, bürokrasi Gülen cemaatinden* oluşacaktı. *Partinin kilit noktalarında ve danışman kadrosunda ise Kürt burjuvasının gönlü alınacaktı.* AKP’nin 2002 seçimlerindeki başarısının arkasında da günümüzde* AKP’nin* hala *muktedir olamamasında da bu rol dağılımı yatıyor.*

Gülen cemaati yetişmiş ve yetişmekte alan kadrolarına bürokraside yer açabilecek partinin AKP olacağını gördüğünden AKP’ye destek verdi çünkü milli görüş geleneğinden gelen *AKP’nin Batı’nın dilinden anlayacak ve onların dilini anlatacak bürokrat kadroları yoktu.* Cemaat, devlet kadrolarına AKP iktidarında egemen olabileceğini hesapladı. AKP Gülen cemaatinin taleplerine cevap vermeyi kabul etti çünkü kendi tabanıyla ulaşabileceği oy oranı tek başına iktidar için yeterli değildi. AKP Gülen Cemaati’nin propaganda gücüne, finans kaynaklarına ve devlet içindeki yapılanmasına iktidar mücadelesinde yaparken ihtiyaç duyacaktı. Ancak, *Gülen Cemaati* Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçiminin gündeme girdiği *2006* yılına kadar *AKP’ye mesafeli destek sağladığını* da belirtmek isterim.

AKP – Gülen Cemaati arasındaki ilişki cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimlerinin gündeme gelmesiyle test edilecekti.* Gülen cemaati* medyası ve düşünce kuruluşlarıyla cumhurbaşkanlığı için Abdullah* Gül’ün adaylığını ustaca öne çıkardı*. Gülen cemaati cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimlerinde cemaatinin iradesinin dikkate alınmasını önemsiyordu çünkü;

*i-* AKP’ye destek vermek için cemaatle AKP arasında diyalogu kuran Gül’ün cumhurbaşkanı olması cemaat – milli görüş koalisyonun ruhuna uygundu. Gül siyasi kadroların milli görüş geleneğinden gelme ilkesine uygun bir isimdi. üstelik Gül ve cemaat arasındaki yakınlaşma biliniyordu.

*ii-* İkincisi,* Erdoğan* Abdullah Gül’ü aday gösterirse cemaatin iradesine ram olduğunu ispat edecekti. Aksi halde, 2007 genel seçimlerinde Gülen Cemaati AKP’ye açık destek vermeyecekti.

*iii-* Gülen Cemaati başta ABD olmak üzere Batı’ya daha batılı bir adayı desteklemiş olmanın rahatlığını lobi faaliyetlerinde yaşayacaktı.* Cemaatin yetişmiş kadroları Erdoğan’ı fazla Kasımpaşalı buluyorlardı.*

Sonuçta, Gül Cumhurbaşkanı oldu. Erdoğan da gerçekten ihtirasına gem vurarak köşke çıkmadı ama* aklı hep orada* kaldı. Nitekim Bayan Erdoğan’ın basında yer alan *“Abdullah Bey aday olmamalıydı, Tayyip Bey’e ayıp etti”* mealindeki sözlerine hale bir tekzip gelmiş değil. Erdoğan ve Gül arasındaki bu gerginlik hep süregeldi. 

şuan ki durumda *Gülen Cemaati Gül’ün ikinci dönem adaylığını desteklerken,* Erdoğan’ın da köşke çıkma konusunda kararlı olduğu kesin. *Gül* de *köşkü* bu dönem sonunda* bırakmak istemiyor.* Bu dolaylı çekişmeler taraflardan birinin *ben aday değilim dediği güne kadar* sürecek.

Bu noktada bir gözlemimi paylaşarak yazıma son vermek istiyorum. Gülen cemaatine yakın medyada başbakanı gaza getiren yazıların yazılması, yine aynı cemaatin etkisiyle AKP ve Ordu/Yargı ilişkilerinin kamuoyunda bu kadar gerilmesinin *Erdoğan’ın yıpranmasına hizmet ettiğini* gözlemliyorum. Unutmamak gerekir ki Cumhurbaşkanı’nı halk seçecek. *Yıpranmış bir Erdoğan yerine* yıpranmamış bir Gül’ün Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimlerinde %50 oy olması daha mümkün göründüğü tespitini de yapalım.

Not: Adaylık sürecinde* “Zaman, Taraf, Bugün gibi cemaat gazeteleri”* ile *“Yeni şafak, Star ve Sabah gibi Tayyipçi gazeteleri”* diye takip etmeniz eğlenceli olabilir.


*Burç Aka
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*BU SORUNUN YANITINI KİMSE BİLMİYOR*



12.02.2010 

Abdullah Gül’ün Cumhurbaşkanlığı süresinin ne kadar olduğu konusu bir muamma olmaya devam ediyor. O kadarki, Hindistan gezisi sırasında yaptığı açıklamalarda bunu Gül’ün kendisinin bile bilmediği ortaya çıktı!* “Eğer süre beş seneyse”* daha yarısı bile dolmadan tartışılmasını hoş karşılamayacağını söyledi. 

Geçen referandumdan sonra ortaya çıkan bu sorunu Meclisin çözecek olması, Hürriyet yazarı Mehmet Y.Yılmaz tarafından bilmecenin anahtarının *“tek seçici”* Başbakanın elinde olduğu şeklinde yorumladı. 

*Mehmet Yılmaz, Erdoğan’ın bu anahtarı hangi koşulda nasıl kullanabileceğini bugünkü yazısının ilgili bölümünde şöyle anlattı:* 

“CUMHURBAşKANI Abdullah Gül, Hindistan gezisinde söylediği sözlerin *“yanlış yere çekildiğini”* belirtti.

Cumhurbaşkanı, *“Henüz kaç sene (Cumhurbaşkanlığı süresi) olduğu ortaya çıkmamışken, süre 5 seneyse daha yarısındayken böyle düşünülmesini hoş karşılamam”* dedi.

Bir cumhurbaşkanımız var ve ne kadar süreyle görevde kalacağını ne millet biliyor, ne de kendisi biliyor!

üünkü* “tek seçici”* henüz kararını verebilmiş değil.

Kimlerin milletvekili olacağına, kimin cumhurbaşkanı olacağına seçimlerden önce tek başına karar veren Başbakan’ın nasıl bir hesap yapmakta olduğunu tahmin etmek zor değil.

üünkü Başbakan’ın gönlünde esasen* “halk tarafından seçilen ilk cumhurbaşkanı olmak”* yatıyor. Bir sonraki seçimde aday olmayacağını da söyleyerek kendini bağladığı için önünü görmeyi bekliyor.

*Cumhurbaşkanı’nın görevinde ne kadar kalabileceğini belirleyecek şey şu:*

1 - Bundan sonraki ilk seçim, AKP’nin gerilemesi ile sonuçlanır ve Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimini kaybedebileceğini hesaplarsa Abdullah Gül’ün görev süresi 7 yıla çıkar. Kendisi cumhurbaşkanı olamıyorsa, bir AKP’linin bu görevde kalmasını tercih edeceği için!

2 - Eğer *seçim sonuçları AKP’nin oyunu koruduğunu gösterirse,* Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, artık cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimini de çantada keklik göreceği için Abdullah Gül’ün görev süresi 5 yıl olur.

Yani seçimlere kadar Cumhurbaşkanı’nın ne kadar görevde kalacağını hiç kimse bilemeyecek. Ne millet bilecek, ne Cumhurbaşkanı!”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*“ERDOğAN’IN CUMHURBAşKANI OLMA HEDEFİ VAR”*



*üankaya tartışmalarına Abdüllatif şener de katıldı* 

*15.02.2010* 

Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Abdüllati şener, Vatan Gazetesinden Mine şenocaklı’ya verdiği röportajda Başbakan Erdoğan’ın Cumhurbaşkanı olma gibi bir hedefi olduğunu söyledi. Cumhurbaşkanının dokunulmazlığı var mı, yok mu, bu konu Anayasa’da çok net olmadığından O nedenle, olabileceğini Oraya çıkarsa hakkındaki dosyalar da meclisteki tozlu raflardan ineceğinden, *“Anayasa’da Cumhurbaşkanı dokunulmazlığıyla ilgili maddeyi tahkim etme çabasına”* girebileceklerini belirtti.

*Röportajın anayasa değişikliğiyle ilgili kısmında şener şunları söyledi:* 

İktidar partisi bir Anayasa değişikliğinden söz ediyor ama bir sivil anayasadan söz etmediği de iktidar sözcülerinin ifadelerinden anlaşılıyor. Sadece bazı maddelerde değişiklik yapmayı öngörüyorlar. Bu bazı maddeler de kendi işlerine gelmeyen maddeler anlamına geliyor. Yoksa bir sivilleşme çabasının ürünü gibi gözükmüyor. 

Mesela üst yargıda değişiklik yapmayı düşünüyorlar. Taslak daha ortaya çıkmadı ama AK Parti Grup Başkanvekillerinden birinin, ’Yargıtay üyeleri, Anayasa Mahkemesi üyeleri nasıl atanmalı?’ gibi bir soruya verdiği yanıttan, doğrudan rahatsızlık duydukları üst yargı organlarında bir değişiklik yapmayı öngördüklerini anlıyorum. Ayrıca acaba cumhurbaşkanlığının dokunulmazlığıyla ilgili maddeyi tahkim etme çabası da olacak mı? üünkü başbakanın öyle bir hedefi de var. Oraya gittiğinde Meclis raflarında tozlanan dosyalar ve yeniden açılacak birtakım dosyalar konusunda zora girmek istemeyebilir. üünkü biliyorsunuz, ’Cumhurbaşkanının dokunulmazlığı var mı, yok mu?’, bu tartışma konusu. Anayasa’da da bu konudaki tartışmayı net ortadan kaldıracak bir ifade yok. Böyle olunca da hakkında dosyalar olan, daha sonra da muhtemel dosyaların açılma ihtimali olan biri cumhurbaşkanı olduğunda, örneğin Başbakan gibi, bu o makamda otururken başına iş çıkarabilir, sorun oluşturabilir. Buna benzer değişiklikler de gelecek mi, gelmeyecek mi bakacağız. Bunları doğru mudur, yanlış mıdır diye yorumlamıyorum ama eğer anayasa birilerinin kendi bireysel ihtiyaçlarına göre düzenlenmeye başlarsa o anayasa sivilleşme ya da demokratikleşme anlamı taşımaz. Bu bakımdan ben Sayın Cumhurbaşkanı’nın yaklaşım tarzını bir tespit olarak görüyorum.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Zirvedeki Gül’den İki Kare…*


Müyesser abla, köşe yazısında Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün nasıl Tayyip Erdoğan’ın takibinde olduğunu yazınca aklıma Sayın Cumhurbaşkanı’nın Başbakanlık döneminden iki kare geliverdi.

Birincisi Abdullah Gül’ün zirvelerdeki çözüm yöntemleri ve fotoğraf merakı ile ilgili. Size, bundan bir örnek;

AKP’nin ilk iktidar günleriydi hatırlarsınız Necip Hablemitoğlu bir cinayete kurban gitmişti. Abdullah Gül’ün ilk Başbakanlık günlerinde, önünde duran en zorlu meselelerden biri de buydu.

Gül,kamuoyuna ve acılı aileye nasıl bir mesaj vermesi gerektiği konusunda sıkıntılıydı.Cinayete dair en ufak bir ipucu yoktu.Acılı aileyi aradı, “Her türlü sıkıntınızda yanınızdayım,unutmayın.Katiller mutlaka bulunacak “ dedi ama nafile .Zaten faili meçhul cinayet çöplüğü olan Türkiye’de bu tip söylemlerin inandırıcılığı yoktu halen de yok.

Sıkıntılı bir durumdu. Türkiye gündeminin ağırlıklı konusu ve sıkıntısı Hablemitoğlu cinayetiydi. Gül, ilk günlerinde façasına çizik yemek istemiyordu. Düşündü taşındı aynen Perşembe günü Köşkte gerçekleştirdiği ilk zirve gibi o zamanda aklına bir ilk geldi. Bendenizi çağırdı. _”Ahmet yarın MİT Müsteşarı şenkal Atasagun gelecek. Kendisiyle konuyu görüşeceğim. Bunu basına duyur”_ dedi. Buraya kadar bir anormallik yoktu. Anormallik ondan sonra geldi; _“Görüşmeyi kameramanlar ve foto muhabirleri de görüntüleyecek. Ama bunu duyurma. Ona göre organize et! ”_

Bunun bugüne kadar böyle olmadığını MİT’in de görüşünü almadan böyle bir yöntem izlemesinin yanlış olduğunu anlatsam da _“Ne olacak, bir ilk olsun. Ben Başbakanım ve bu görüntüye çok önem veriyorum. Bir düşünsene“_ dedi. Sonunda benim ısrarlarımla bir orta yola geldik. Yalnızca Başbakanlığın kamera ve fotoğrafçısının çekim yapması ve sonra medyaya servis yapılmasında karar kıldık. Duyuruyu ise aynen Gül’ün istediği yöntemle yaptık.

Ertesi gün, MİT Müsteşarı şenkal Atasagun, Başbakanlığa gelip de görüşmeye girdiğinde karşısında kamera ve fotoğraf makinesi görünce yüzünün girdiği hali size yazıyla anlatabilmem imkansız. Görüşme bitip aradan birkaç saat geçince sekreterim *”MİT’ten arıyorlar”* dediğimde *“eyvah”* diye hopladım. Arayan MİT’in basın müşaviriydi ve bana niye bugüne kadar hiç yapılmayan bir uygulamayı gerçekleştirdiğimizi oldukça nazik bir üslupla sordu ve Atasagun’un üzüntülerini bildirdi.

Fazla söyleyebilecek bir şeyim yoktu.”*Sayın Başbakanın talimatı kendisine durumu iletirim”* diye cevap verdim. Aynen de dediğimi yaptım. Abdullah Gül’de bana _“Boş ver. Bak çok iyi oldu. Her yerde görüntülerimiz yer aldı“_ dedi. Hablemitoğlu cinayeti ne oldu? sorusuna gelince. Cevabı siz de ben de biliyoruz. Hiiiç…

Abdullah Gül’den ikinci kareye gelince;Tayyip Erdoğan Başbakanlık döneminde de Abdullah Gül’ü yakından marke ederdi. O zamanlarda Gül’ü yakından marke etme görevi Cüneyt Zapsu ve ümer üelik’indi.Teknik takibatı ise Mücahit Aslan yapardı.

Siyasi takibatta Cüneyt Zapsu uzaktan markaj, ümer üelik de yakından markajla görevliydi. ümer üelik özellikle dış gezilerde toplantılardan sonra yakın takibat yapar, hatta gizlice kulislere sızar adının saklanması kaydıyla kendi kafasından Abdullah Gül adına manüplasyonlar yapardı. Bundan Dışişleri ve benim de içinde olduğum danışman kadrosu oldukça rahatsız olurdu. Gül ise Erdoğan ile açıktan çatışmaya girmemek için rahatsızlıklarını devamlı içine atar ve hatta onları daha fazla hoş etmeye çalışırdı.

Teknik takipdeki Mücahit Aslan ise daha derin ve sessiz çalışırdı. Abdullah Gül’ün yanına danışman adı altında adamlarını koyar. Bazı yerlerde işe yerleştirdiği gazeteci arkadaşları ile sızmalar yapar ama mutlaka ve mutlaka hepsinden gün sonu raporu alırdı. Gül, bunları da bilirdi ama hep farkında değilmiş gibi yapardı. Hak vermek lazım. Daha zirvede ilk günlerini yaşıyordu.

*---Meral Akşener’den açıklama—*

MHP İstanbul Milletvekili Meral Akşener’den bir açıklama yazısı aldık. ünce ona yer verip iki cümlede onun için edelim:

“Avaztürk elektronik gazetesinde yayımlanan ‘AKP’ye biat etmek isteyip de edemeyen gazeteciler’ adlı yazınızda belirttiğiniz Sayın Gürcan Dağdaş ve Sayın Metin Işık’ın AKP’de yer almak için benden yardım istemeleri ve Sayın Abdullah Gül ile konuşup red cevabı aldığım bilgisi gerçek dışıdır. Sayın Dağdaş ve Sayın Işık benden kesinlikle böyle bir talepte bulunmamıştır ve sayın Gül’le de asla böyle bir konuşma olmamıştır”

Sayın Akşenir’in açıklaması satırı satırına böyle. Ama bir siyasetçi olarak çok saygı duyduğum sayın Akşenir’in şunu bilmesini isterim.

Bana bu bilgiyi bizzat 2002 yılında bir akşam arabamla bir yere giderken hatta tam Kızılay’dan geçerken sağımda oturan sayın Metin Işık verdi. Ben sayın Işık’a çok güvenirim. Bana dediği aynen şöyleydi; “Ahmet senin Abdullah Gül ile aran çok iyi. Bana ve Gürcan Dağdaş’a siyasette emeğin çok. Bizim bu zamanda siyaset dışı kalmamamız lazım. Meral abla ya söyledik bir sonuç alamadık. Gül, reddetmiş. Abdullah beyi ikna etsen etsen ancak sen edersin. Bizim için bir nabız yokla. Gürcan Dağdaş’la da bir kez görüşse bu iş tamam olur”

Ben, sayın Işık’a Abdullah Gül’e bu konuda bir etkimin olamayacağını anlatsam da o ısrarından vazgeçmedi. Ben de gidip mesajlarını Abdullah Gül’e aktardım. Ama öyle bir cevap aldım ki,bırakın onlara bu cevabı aynen aktarmayı sonucu bile bir süre sakladım.O günlerde NTV Haber Müdürlüğünü yapıyordum, sayın Işık her geldiğinde veya telefon ettiğinde sonucu soruyordu. Bir süre oyaladım ama sonunda dayanamayıp sadece neticeyi söyledim. Konuyla ilginiz sadece sözlerine çok inandığım Sayın Işık’ın beni o günkü yönlendirmesinden ibarettir. Ben yazılarımda ve haberlerimde doğruluğa en küçük paydasına kadar çok dikkat eden bir gazeteceyim. İyi ki çok beklemeden ve zamanında bu açıklamayı yaptınız.

Teşekkür ederim.




*Ahmet TAKAN* / avazturk.com / 26.2.2010

----------


## bozok

*Günün en bomba yazısı!* 


Bilindiği gibi Ankara Emniyet Müdürü Orhan üzdemir hakkında yürütülmekte olan bir soruşturmadan dolayı tutuklama kararı çıktı. 


Bu olayın *"Ergenekon"* tutuklamalarına pek benzemediği herkes tarafından anlaşılmıştı ama kapalı kapılar ardında neler olup bittiğini anlamak doğal olarak o kadar kolay değildi. Başkent Emniyet Müdürü'nün *"yolsuzluk"* gibi bir iddiayla yargılanması, doğrusu bürokratlarını ne pahasına olursa olsun koruyup kollamakla ünlenmiş bir hükümet için ilginç bir tavırdı.


Haydi, *"yolsuzluğu o kadar ayyuka çıkmıştı ki, hükümet istese de koruyamazdı"* diyelim ama hem soruşturmanın içeriği konusunda yeterli bilgiye sahip değiliz, hem de Türkiye'nin en önemli ilinin emniyet müdürünü neden illa da *"tutuklu yargılamakta"* ısrar edildiğini anlamamız güç.


Dediğimiz gibi konu *"Ergenekon"* olsa, herkesin tutuklanabileceğini öngörebiliriz ama bu kez karşımızda bizzat hükümet tarafından üçlü kararnameyle atanmış ve halen görevinin başında olan üst düzey bir bürokrat var.


Tabii akla hemen *"Emniyet'teki cemaat kadrolaşması"* ve bu kadrolaşma nedeniyle yaşanan çatışmalar geldi. Orhan üzdemir'in, *"Cemaat kadrolaşmasına direnç gösteren bir isim olduğu"* falan düşünüldü. Böyle düşünülmeye devam edilmesi, artık herkeste alışkanlık yaratmış olan bu ezberin bozulmaması belki de operasyonun arkasındaki gerçek güçlerin işine gelecekti…


Ama *Radikal gazetesinden Murat Yetkin* bu kez böyle bir ezberle hareket etmedi ve olayın hiç de akla gelmesinin istenmediği bir boyutunu kurcaladı. Gazeteci olarak çok basit bir şey yaptı: Açık kaynaklara yöneldi ve Emniyet içinde yaşanan kadro çatışmaları hakkında zaman zaman ipuçları veren ünder Aytaç'ın geçmişte kaleme aldığı bir yazıya mercek tutarak işe başladı.


Taraf yazarı ve Polis Akademisi üğretim üyesi ünder Aytaç’ın 4 Ocak 2010 tarihli yazısında, *“Ben Cumhurbaşkanının adamıyım. Başbakan, İçişleri Bakanı bana karışamaz**"* diyen *"**önemli bir ilin emniyet müdürü**nden"* bahsedilmekteydi...


Bu Emniyet Müdürü’nün üzdemir olduğunu Ankara'da konuyla ilgilenen herkes biliyordu. Ve Murat Yetkin, bu bilginin üstüne bir kronoloji çıkardı. Parçaların birleştirilmesiyle ortaya çıkan manzara, Yetkin'in dün köşesinde yazdığı, *"**Ankara Emniyet Müdürü'ne ne oldu?**"* başlıklı yazıyı günün belki de en önemli kulisi haline getirdi.


şöyle bir kronoloji sundu Yetkin:


*"*** 31 Mayıs:* Kayserispor İkinci Başkanı ve Par şirketler grubu başkanı Türker Horoz, Kayseri Emniyeti’nin yürüttüğü bir operasyon sonucu getirildiği Ankara’da, 12’nci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Nöbetçi Hakimliğince ihaleye fesat karıştırmak suçlamasıyla tutuklandı.


** 1 Haziran:* Eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay, İstanbul üzel Yetkili Başsavcıvekilliği’nce gönderilen talimat uyarınca, Anayasa Mahkemesi ve yargı üyelerini Anayasa değişiklik paketi kararı için etkilemek istediği şüphesiyle gözaltına alındı.


** 15 Haziran:* Oktay’ın gözaltına alınması için İstanbul’dan özel polis ekibi gönderildiği, ancak üzdemir’in buna karşı çıkarak, İstanbul polislerini geri gönderttiği, Milliyet gazetesinde, Tolga şardan imzasıyla yayımlandı.


** 19 Haziran:* üzdemir, Kayseri Emniyet Müdürü olduğu dönemde ihaleye fesat karıştırılmasına göz yumduğu, dolayısıyla suç örgütüne _‘yardım ve yataklık’_ ettiği şüphesiyle Ankara 11’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde 4 saat sorgulandı. Savcı Cemil Tuğtekin’in tutuklanma talebine karşın, Hakim Selahattin İnce tutuksuz yargılama kararı verdi.


** 24 Haziran:* Savcı Tuğtekin, karara itiraz etti ve tutuklanma istedi.


** 25 Haziran:* üzdemir, yüksek tansiyon tanısıyla İbni Sina hastanesinde tedavi altına alındı.


** 26 Haziran:* Ankara Emniyeti üzel Kalem Müdürü, İstihbarat Müdür Yardımcısı ve İstihbarat şube Müdür Yardımcısı görevlerinden alındı. Aynı gün AK Parti Kayseri İl Yönetimi, haberlere göre, Merkez tarafından görevden alınmış olmamak için topluca istifa etti.


** 27 Haziran:* İtiraz süresinin dolmasına bir gün kala, pazar günü toplanan mahkeme heyeti, 1’e karşı 2 oyla üzdemir’in makam ve mevkisi nedeniyle delilleri karartma ihtimalini göz önünde tutarak tutuklu yargılanmasına karar verdi. Heyetin başkanı, kamuoyunun tanıdığı bir isimdi: 19 Aralık 2009’da Bülent Arınç’ın Ankara’daki evi çevresinde polis tarafından iki subayın gözaltına alınması olayı ardından Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu kozmik odasındaki aramayı yapan Kadir Kayan.*"*


Yetkin yazısında, üzdemir hakkında AKP çevrelerinde *"bazı hükümet üyeleri hakkında özel dosyalar hazırlattığı"* yönünde söylentiler dolaştığını da aktardı ve *"**Bir yolsuzluk soruşturması olan üzdemir’in yargılanması, aynı zamanda yargı ve polis içindeki çeşitli gruplaşmaların birbiriyle güç mücadelesinin yansıması olabilir mi?**"* sorusunu gündeme getirdi.


Dikkat edelim, olayların merkezinde Kayseri var...


Kayseri, bilindiği gibi Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül'ün memleketi...


üzdemir'in sağda solda *"Benim arkamda Cumhurbaşkanı var"* şeklinde konuşması, AKP Kayseri il yönetiminin bu olayla bağlantılı bir izlenim vererek topluca istifa etmesi...


Bu bağlantıları kurduğumuzda Murat Yetkin'in şimdilik sadece *"**Bir yolsuzluk soruşturması olan üzdemir’in yargılanması, aynı zamanda yargı ve polis içindeki çeşitli gruplaşmaların birbiriyle güç mücadelesinin yansıması olabilir mi?**"* sorusunu gündeme getirmeye cesaret edebildiğini görüyoruz.


Ancak böyle büyük bir fotoğraf için zayıf bir soru bu...


Sözü daha fazla uzatmadan, Yetkin'in soramadığı soruyu biz soralım:


*Abdullah Gül ve Tayyip Erdoğan'a bağlı kadrolar arasındaki cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimine yönelik çatışma, bu derece kanlı bıçaklı bir boyuta mı geldi?*




*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK /* KENT GAZETESİ / 30 Haziran 2010

----------


## bozok

*Gül'ün tüm mesajları Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimlerine yönelik...* 



_Silivri'de dört senedir tutuklu yatan Ergenekon sanıklarına değil. ünce bunu böyle bilelim... Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül'ün yeni yasama yılının açılışı dolayısıyla Meclis'te yaptığı konuşma şaşkınlık ve heyecan yarattı. Kürt sorunu, Ergenekon yargılamaları, yeni anayasa ve seçim barajı gibi konularda kendisini o makama getiren iktidar partisinin ve Başbakan'ın hiç de esnek olmayan duruşlarına aykırı şeyler söylemesi acaba neye dayanıyordu?_ 


*Cumhurbaşkanı bir gecede "demokratlaşmış" ve "herkesin Cumhurbaşkanı" olmaya mı karar vermişti?* 


Bir kere, *"açılım"* meselesini bu ülkede ilk kez *"iyi şeyler olacak"* sözleriyle Abdullah Gül'ün gündeme getirdiği hatırlarda. Açılım, kontrol edilemeyen bir etnik kimlik talebi patlamasına yol açtı.* "Kürt sorunu"* denilen şeyi etnik temelde algılayan yaklaşımlar güçlendi. *"Kürdü, Lazı, üerkesi, Gürcüsü, Boşnağı"* söylemiyle Başbakan bu algının güçlenmesine sürekli katkıda bulundu. Doğrusu Cumhurbaşkanı da şimdiye kadar bu söylemden pek rahatsız gibi değildi. 


ünceki gün baktık ki herşey değişmiş. Cumhurbaşkanı, *"Kürt meselesinin"* bir demokrasi meselesi olduğunu, etnik kimlik sorunu olarak algılanmasının çözüm getirmeyeceğini savunuyor. 


Bu ve diğer aykırı görüşleri önce Washington yolunda dile getirdi üzel bir ortamda, uçak sohbeti esnasında söylenmiş sözler önemlidir ama tamamen *"resmi görüşü"* yansıtmayabilir.


Cumhurbaşkanı lafı orda bırakmadı, Meclis'in açılışında yaptığı konuşmayla görüşlerine *"resmi"* nitelik kazandırarak kayda geçirdi.


Abdullah Gül'ün AKP'nin ve Başbakan Erdoğan'ın tutumundan ayrılan yaklaşımları özetle şöyle: 


- AKP, özellikle seçim barajı indirildiğinde parlamento dengeleri alt üst olacağı için yeni anayasa değişikliklerinin bu yasama yılında tamamlanmasına sıcak bakmıyor, *2011 seçimlerini mevcut sistemle atlatmak istiyor.* *Oysa Cumhurbaşkanı, değişikliklerin bu yasama döneminde yapılması gerektiğini savunuyor.*


- AKP ve Başbakan'ın yukarıda da değindiğimiz gibi *"Kürt sorununun"* etnik bir sorun olarak algılanıp siyasallaşmasına önemli katkıları var. Oysa Cumhurbaşkanı şimdi diyor ki *"Sorun demokrasi sorunudur”.* Ve teröre karşı her askeri yöntemle mücadeleyi *"darbecilikle”* yaftalayanlara duyururcasına, *“Güvenlik güçlerimize ve vatandaşlarımıza yöneltilen tek bir silah bile olduğu müddetçe, bunun cevabı en sert şekilde verilecektir**"* diyor...


- AKP için dokunulmazlıklarla birlikte en riskli alanı oluşturan seçim barajı konusunda da artık net görüşleri var Cumhurbaşkanı'nın. *"**ülkenin tüm önde gelen siyasi akımlarının temsil edilmediği bir Meclis, eksik bir Meclis olacaktır**"* diyor. Bu sözler seçim barajının yüzde 3'e kadar düşürülmesi umudunu bile besleyecek sözlerdir. Oysa AKP'nin en büyük korkusu, Meclis'e dördüncü ve beşinci bir partinin daha girmesiyle tek başına iktidar şansını kaybetmektir.


- Tıpkı *"açılım"* meselesi gibi aslında Ergenekon meselesi de Abdullah Gül'ün *"erken sinyalleri"* ile başlamıştı. Gül, Dışişleri Bakanı'yken ve henüz ortada Ergenekon'un E'si bile yokken, Danıştay saldırısını Ergenekon sanıklarından Muzaffer Tekin ile bağlantılandırarak, *"Bekleyin, çok önemli şeyler olacak"* demişti. şimdi aynı Abdullah Gül, tutukluluk sürelerinin hak ihlali yaratacak şekilde uzadığından yakınıyor. Oysa AKP'nin, Başbakan'ın ve yandaş medyanın bu konudaki tavrı hep *"Hakimlerin elinde kuvvetli suç şüphesi olmasa tutmazlardı"* şeklinde oldu. Yani onlar haksızlık yapılmadığını, hukukun normal işlediğini savunuyorlar.


*En önemlisi de Meclis konuşmasında söylemedi ama Cumhurbaşkanı başkanlık sistemi tartışmalarından rahatsız. "Hakanlık, sultanlık doğurabileceğinden" bile endişe ediyor...*


Bütün bu mesajlar, eğer AKP başka bir hesap gereği 2014'e ertelemezse, 2012'de yapılacak Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimlerine yöneliktir.


Abdullah Gül, AKP'nin ve Tayyip Erdoğan'ın kendisini *"deliğe süpürme"* ihtimaline karşı saf sıklaştırıyor. *"Herkesin Cumhurbaşkanı"* imajı yaratarak ileride ortaya çıkarılacak adaya şimdiden *"parti adayı"* damgasını vuruyor.


*Erdoğan'a karşı muhalefetin desteğini alabileceğini ima ediyor. MHP'nin zaten Gül ile sorunu yok, bu manada CHP'nin Baykal dönemindeki tutumunda vazgeçip Gül'ü Meclis'te ayakta alkışlaması oldukça manidardır.*


Tutukluluk süresinin uzatılmasına yönelik çıkışı da *"hukuk savunan cumhurbaşkanı"* konumuna geçme ve bu konuda birikmiş öfkeleri Erdoğan'a yöneltme taktiğidir. 


Araya başka bir gündem maddesi girmezse bu önemli konuya yarın devam edeceğiz.



*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENT GAZETESİ / 3 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*Tayyip Bey'in partisi var, peki Gül neye güveniyor?* 



*Abdullah Gül'ün Meclis'in açılışında verdiği mesajları irdelemeye devam edelim:* 



Gül'ün "AKP'nin Cumhurbaşkanı" kimliğinden çıkıp "herkesin *Cumhurbaşkanı" olma yolundaki ölçülü biçili hamleleri, sadece üankaya'dan inme niyetinde olmadığını değil, bu* konuda Tayyip Erdoğan ile aralarındaki derin çatlağın tamir edilemez bir noktaya geldiğini de düşündürüyor. 


Eğer ortak bir yol bulup uzlaşma umudu olsaydı, siyasette temkinin temsilcisi olan Abdullah Gül, asla ve asla böyle bir konuşma yapmazdı. Demek ki köprüler bir hayli atıldı...


Tayyip Erdoğan'ın arkasında tartışmasız tek lideri olduğu AKP var. Elindeki en önemli gücün bu olduğunu bildiği için üzal'ın yaptığı hatayı yapmak istemiyor. Yani biliyor ki partisini ortada bırakıp "tarafsızlık" gerektiren Cumhurbaşkanlığına çıkarsa, akıbeti üzal'dan farklı olmaz. Başkanlık sistemini bunun için istiyor. Hem partisinden kopmayacak, hem de "tek adam' yetkileriyle Türkiye'yi yönetecek. Tabii bu, Erdoğan'ın başkanlık sistemi isteğinin kişisel boyutu. Diğer boyutu ise "yeni devletin yeni lideri" olmak; yani kurucu liderlik...


*Erdoğan'ın arkasında partisi var; peki Abdullah Gül'ün nesi var? Bir başka deyişle, Tayyip Erdoğan'ın karşısına çıkmayı düşünürken neye ve kime güveniyor?* 


Bir kere Gül'ün uluslarası desteğini küçümsememek gerekiyor. İngiltere Kraliçesi'nin kendisine şövalye nişanı taktığını unutmayalım ve bu konuda sadece bunu söylemiş olalım. 


Tabii uluslararası destek yetmez; halk tabanı da lazım. Gül'ün, Tayyip Erdoğan'ı altedecek güçte olmasa da AKP içinde belli bir desteği var. üzellikle Orta Anadolu sermayedarlarını kontrol edebiliyor. Bürokraside de bir ekibi var Gül'ün. Ankara Emniyet Müdürü'nün tutuklanması, perde arkasında ne gibi savaşlar yaşandığını göstermesi bakımından ilerleyen günlerde daha fazla akla gelecektir. 


*Dağılıp giden Saadet Partisi'nden de herkese düşecek bir pay bulunabilir.* Gül'ün sağda solda "Erdoğan Cumhurbaşkanı, Kurtulmuş Başbakan" şeklinde formüller dile getirilmesinden son derece rencide olduğu biliniyor. Saadet Partisi üzerinde O'nun da bir takım planları neden olmasın? Bir de ilerleyen süreçte Bülent Arınç'ı yanına alırsa?...


Hepsinden önemlisi, kafalara "Herkesin Cumhurbaşkanı" imajını yerleştirebilmek. Dün de yazdığımız gibi MHP'nin Abdullah Gül ile sorunu yok. Baykal'ın bertaraf edilmesinden sonra, Meclis'in açılış töreninde ortaya çıkan fotoğraflardan da anlaşıldığı üzere CHP'de de sorun aşılmış görünüyor. BDP'li Selahattin Demirtaş'ın Gül'ün Meclis'teki konuşmasını "Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Cumhurbaşkanları tarafından bugüne kadar yapılmış en cesur konuşma" olarak nitelemesini de bir kenara yazın.


*Ve bütün bunlara her kesimle kavga etmekten yıpranmış bir Tayyip Erdoğan fotoğrafı ekleyin...*


Gül'ün "Herkesin Cumhurbaşkanı" olma konusunda küçümsenmeyecek bir iddiaya sahip olduğunu görebilirsiniz...





*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENT GAZETESİ / 4 Ekim 2010

----------

